# كيفية تشغيل محطةتناضح عكسي ابتداءا



## المهندس علي1967 (8 يوليو 2012)

في البداية احب اقدم تحياتي لكل اخواني المهندسين العرب الاعزاء واتمنى للجميع النجاح الدائم
سؤالي هو لو كان لدي محطة تحوي على 6من vessels وكل واحد منها يحوي على
22 غشاء نوع نهري او بحري ولدي مضخات ذات ضغط 40 بار والماء الداخل للمحطة
هومعالج مسبقا من العوالق والاطيان سؤالي هو
كيف يتم تشغيل المحطة وكيفة يتم اختيار نسبة recovery rate في حالة الغشاء البحري والنهري
وهل يتم ترتيب الاغشية بمرحلتين ام واحدة لكلا النوعين من الاغشية وكم هي كمية الماء المنتج
والماء المالح brine وكم هي عدد الاغشية لكل مرحلة اذا اخترنا مرحلتين وماهي القوانين الحسابية ان وجدت وهل
هنالك برنامج 
تشغيلي نعتمد عليه عند التشغيل 

مع خالص تحياتي وامنياتي للجميع


----------



## اشرف شوقي (8 يوليو 2012)

اولا وقبل كل شيء يجب تحديد كمية المياه الداخلة للمحطة وعمل بعض الفحوصات المخبرية للاملاح والكاربونات والبايكربونات ليتسني لنا عمل تصميم لمحطة التحلية . وهناك برامج جاهزة لهذا الامر. هناك مرحلة pretreatment وتتكون من الفلتر الرملي والكاربون فلتر ومن ثم المرحلة الثانية تسمي post treatment وتكون من جهاز الRO والفلاتر القطنية ومضخة الضغط العالي ومن ثم الكلورة وبعدها الكاربون فلتر ومن ثم الي الانتاج . هذا باختصار شديد . ولتحدي نسبة الكفاءه يجب عليك فحص الاملاح الداخلة والخارجة لتحديد نسبة الكفاءه وهناك فحص مهم الا وهو فحص LSI للحفاظ علي جاز التناضع العكسي . وعليك تحدي كفاءة الجهاز بربط العلاقة بكمية الاملاح الخارجة والداخلة ويلضل ان تكون الكفاءه 75%. ويفضل ان ترجع الي المعادلات لحساب كفاءة الاغشية وكيفية التصميم ولكن اقول هناك برامج جاهزه لحساب كل الفحوصات وعملية التصميم لمحطات تحلية المياه

مع خاص تحياتي م. اشرف شوقي


----------



## المهندس علي1967 (9 يوليو 2012)

شكرا لك استاذ اشرف على التوضيحات لكن كان بودي ان تذكر لي ولو اسم برنامج واحد
يمكن ان يفيدني فقط احب اذكر معلومة هي في برنامج اسمه rosa وحقيقة البرنامج موجود
لكنه ينصب لمرة واحدة فقط وهو مفيد جدا ولوا في اي احد يساعدنا في الحصول عليه
ويعرف عنه معلومة او برنامج اخر اكون له شاكرا مع خالص اعتزازي بكل الاخوة الاعزاء


----------



## اشرف شوقي (11 يوليو 2012)

المهندس علي1967 قال:


> شكرا لك استاذ اشرف على التوضيحات لكن كان بودي ان تذكر لي ولو اسم برنامج واحد
> يمكن ان يفيدني فقط احب اذكر معلومة هي في برنامج اسمه rosa وحقيقة البرنامج موجود
> لكنه ينصب لمرة واحدة فقط وهو مفيد جدا ولوا في اي احد يساعدنا في الحصول عليه
> ويعرف عنه معلومة او برنامج اخر اكون له شاكرا مع خالص اعتزازي بكل الاخوة الاعزاء



ان شاء الله ساتي لك
ببرناج ممتاز


----------



## ضياء جمعه (13 يوليو 2012)

الاخ العزيز البرنامج rosa72 متوفر بصورة مجانية على موقع شركة DOW وللاغشية من نوع film tec


----------



## المهندس علي1967 (13 يوليو 2012)

شكرا لك يا اخ ضياء ان امكن تعرفني بالبرنامج بكتابة الوصلة الخاصة به اوالبرنامج نفسه اكون شاكرا لك كثيرا وتقبل مني
ارق التحايا


----------



## المهندس علي1967 (13 يوليو 2012)

اشرف شوقي قال:


> ان شاء الله ساتي لك
> ببرناج ممتاز


ارجوا ان تجلبه لي باسرع وقت ان شاء الله مع خالص احترامي


----------



## ضياء جمعه (14 يوليو 2012)

الاخ العزيز هذا احد روابط التحميل rosa72.software.informer وبعدها .com لا استطيع كتابة الرابط بصورة كاملة لاني جديد في المنتدى


----------



## ضياء جمعه (14 يوليو 2012)

ماهو نوع الاغشية التي لديك ومن اي نوع؟ لان هذا البرنامج فقط للاغشية من نوع فلم تك


----------



## المهندس علي1967 (18 يوليو 2012)

ضياء جمعه قال:


> ماهو نوع الاغشية التي لديك ومن اي نوع؟ لان هذا البرنامج فقط للاغشية من نوع فلم تك


اخي العزيز انا اشتغل على هذه الاغشية وكلا التوعين البحرية التي تتحمل tds
عالية والنهرية التيي تحمل ملوجة متوسطة الtds
مع خالص اجترامي
على فكرة بحثت في الرابط الذي بغثته انت لكنه لم يفلح


----------



## ضياء جمعه (18 يوليو 2012)

راسلني على الايميل الموجود في الملف الشخصي وسوف ارسل لك الرابط


----------



## oxy.boy (5 أغسطس 2012)

please Check these programs.
I hope it would help you


----------



## قشبه (7 أغسطس 2012)

اولا يجب معرفة كم انتاج الغشاء الواحد بالساعه لانها تختلف من شركة للشركه 
ثانيا كم يكون ال tds فيه مياه التغذيه وتضربه 0.0007 وتعرف الضغط الاسموزي لها
ثالثا ثم كم الحد الاعلى للضغط بالنسبه للغشاء وعند كم يكون p/t profile لكل مرحله للوحده خلال مراحل التشغيل بالسنه 
رابعا تتابع فرق الضغط للوحده


----------



## ضياء جمعه (17 أغسطس 2012)

الاخ المهندس علي هذا رابط اخر لتحميل البرنامجhttp://rosa72.software.informer.com/


----------



## الفشنى2010 (21 أغسطس 2012)

ل

الاخ العزيز لم تذكر نوع الاغشية وكما ذكر الاخوة سابقا" لابد من تحديد كمية المياه ومواصفتها اى تحليل كيمائى شامل للمياه المغذية للاغشية


----------

